# Cargador de baterias Schumacher diodos?



## Dls (Nov 11, 2014)

Hola que tal 
estoy un poco confuso y perdido en este cargador de baterias schumacher (ademas que en cargador de baterias automotrices no estoy muy familiarizado (aunque no es tan dificil)

antes que nada ya cheque todo lo demas y funciona (transformador, perillas, etc)
solo una cosa no entiendo y me pone confuso

los diodos rectificadores no estan o son esos 2 monedas que estaban atravesadas que traen unos numeros que no se distinguen porque estan perforados por el tornillo

eson son los diodos
esque es de una persona y me dijo que asi lo compro descompuesto

esos que encerre en rojo en la imagen son los diodos, esque estaban atravesado por completo por un tornilo
 y estaba haciendo corto

pero esos son los diodos?????? o se los quitaron


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2014)

Seguramente son (O eran) diodos de alternador de automotor:






















Los tornillos parecen ser alguna herejía contra el cargador.


----------



## zopilote (Nov 11, 2014)

Que chapuzada le hicieron a los diodos, algun entendido en  yoloarreglotodo le hecho mano.


----------



## Dls (Nov 11, 2014)

Entonces desaparecieron esos diodos fogonazo

Puedo reemplazar los diodos con este puente

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2000VAC-200...101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac51e96a5

???


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2014)

Necesitas solo *2* diodos así que medio puente te queda sobrando y los diodos de alternador son muy económicos y extremadamente robustos.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-468079365-diodos-rectificadores-media-onda-tipo-automotriz-30a100v-_JM_


----------



## Dls (Nov 11, 2014)

que amable es usted sr fogonazo 

muchas gracias !!!!


----------



## AleSergi (Nov 11, 2014)

Falto decir que tal vez sean cuatro los diodos, conectados de a pares, en paralelo, para sumar sus corrientes.... y no parece descabellado, hay cuatro caladuras, y el tamaño de ese trafo intimida..
Estamos hablando de un rectificador de onda completa mediante dos diodos con transformador de punto medio.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 11, 2014)

lo recomendable serian 4 diodos de alternador, (40/50 Amp.), o algún diodo de tornillo mas robusto, si es que tiene arranca motor


----------



## Dls (Nov 11, 2014)

AleSergi dijo:


> Falto decir que tal vez sean cuatro los diodos, conectados de a pares, en paralelo, para sumar sus corrientes.... y no parece descabellado, hay cuatro caladuras, y el tamaño de ese trafo intimida..
> Estamos hablando de un rectificador de onda completa mediante dos diodos con transformador de punto medio.
> 
> http://www.monografias.com/trabajos89/conceptos-electronica-teoria-circuitos/image047.gif




Hola

si de echo si arranca motores 

sus caracteristicas maximas son 12v a 200 ampers para arranque de motor 

4 diodos estarian bien?


----------



## Dls (Nov 12, 2014)

otra cosa que no entiendo es porque el cable caiman negativo va a 2 salidas de un secundario de transformador??????

el negativo pues se toma del negativo del puente de diodos pero en este caso original no usa puente de diodos, si no puros diodos

alguien me puede explicar porque salen esos 2 cables y se unen para formar el negativo


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 12, 2014)

el negativo esta asi conectado porque (en este caso ) el positivo lo toma del tap central....fíjate el diagrama....






donde dice "R", seria tu batería

podes usar....

4 de estos si son de 50Amperes






o 2 de estos si son de 100/150 Amperes


----------



## Dls (Nov 12, 2014)

muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2014)

Incluso cómo ahora esos díodos de alternador vienen de China , quizás hasta te convenga ponerlos de a tres en paralelo 

Saludos !


----------



## Dls (Nov 12, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Incluso cómo ahora esos díodos de alternador vienen de China , quizás hasta te convenga ponerlos de a tres en paralelo
> 
> Saludos !



Hola Dosmetros

el cargador de baterias es hasta 200 ampers maximos para arranque de auto

encontre unos diodos de 70ampers a100 volts de tornillo

pedire 4 para que los diodos trabajen relajado


----------

